
E.U. Fines Facebook $122M Over Disclosures in WhatsApp Deal - schnell
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/18/technology/facebook-european-union-fine-whatsapp.html
======
tutanchamun
Previous discussion about this topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14365425](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14365425)

